# Should we?



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Bust the season out, I mean do something like 0-82 and get the best player in the draft? Andre Iguodala, Samuel Dalembert, Wllie Green, John Salmons (Remains to be seen) Have improved beyond our imagination. Clearly if we get the top 3rd pick at worse we could get another Young guy, and develop a better Young core. besides I can't see us do much damage with a team that has Kyle Korver shooting 16 shots per game, None the less missing 11 of them


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

Dude its preseason. 

I mean at least wait like 10 games into the "REAL SEASON" to see where we stand. I understand we are not performing amazingly, but come on how many games have we played with a full lineup.

Be patient, watch it unravel. Im not sure why you go one day saying we will be one of the tops in the east, to the next day saying we should lose all our games. Maybe I am confused.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Is that an excuse for Maurice Cheeks to give Korver 16 shots? No. Is that an excuse for shooting under 30 percent, Worse according to marc this was the fourth highest offense in pre-season play. And the Knicks made ZERO adjustments ZERO. So if the Knicks didn't make ajdustments, why did we 1: Shoot under 30 percent 2: Play Kyle Korver that long 3: Keep the Sammy and Hunter combo off the floor 4: Didn't run and gun. Clearly if we shot better, if we benched Korver, If we played the Dalembert and Hunter combo and if we ran the ball up and down the floor we would've had a much better chance.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Preseason hardly means anything, we still haven't had our full starting lineup playing together yet. Let's wait till the season begins before we start coming up with tanking ideas.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Your right Kunlun we Have NEVER HAD our starting lineup playing together. Remember what happened last time? Practice after game Practice after game. That clearly didn't work. We are in the same path, where our starting lineup won't get time on the court.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Your right Kunlun we Have NEVER HAD our starting lineup playing together. Remember what happened last time? Practice after game Practice after game. That clearly didn't work. We are in the same path, where our starting lineup won't get time on the court.


I'm not sure when we had practices after games, but I really don't see how that has to do with our starting lineup not getting to play together. The real reason we haven't had our entire starting lineup together is because Iverson, Webber and Dalembert have been nursing injuries.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

I mean during the C-Webb trade? They couldn't adjust, rarely had enough practice or playing time to get things knocked down.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> I mean during the C-Webb trade? They couldn't adjust, rarely had enough practice or playing time to get things knocked down.


Yeah, after we got Chris Webber we didn't practice much with him in the lineup so we could save him for the games.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Bust the season out, I mean do something like 0-82 and get the best player in the draft? Andre Iguodala, Samuel Dalembert, Wllie Green, John Salmons (Remains to be seen) Have improved beyond our imagination. Clearly if we get the top 3rd pick at worse we could get another Young guy, and develop a better Young core. besides I can't see us do much damage with a team that has Kyle Korver shooting 16 shots per game, None the less missing 11 of them


This Post really angers me :curse: you need to grow up I dont even know how to respond to this For One your basing this on Preseason games and for the love of god like everyone else has says ITS ONLY PRESEASON IT MEANS NOTHING.....also this is what everyone else is talking about your to unconsistent this is coming from the kid who said he wants to win every game even preseason and gets mad if they lose even if it is preseason and now you want to lose 82 REGULAR SEASON GAMES ON PURPOSE dude shut up and think be4 you type


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

you are such a ****ing joke you predict the sixers to go 56-26 then ask this question.


God Who actually wasted their time to prop you.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Bust the season out, I mean do something like 0-82 and get the best player in the draft? Andre Iguodala, Samuel Dalembert, Wllie Green, John Salmons (Remains to be seen) Have improved beyond our imagination. Clearly if we get the top 3rd pick at worse we could get another Young guy, and develop a better Young core. besides I can't see us do much damage with a team that has Kyle Korver shooting 16 shots per game, None the less missing 11 of them


 Willie Green improved where? Hes been nursing an injury since the summer


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

During the 03-04 season and the 04-05 season, he's been an aggressive attacker at the hoop.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Is that an excuse for Maurice Cheeks to give Korver 16 shots? No. Is that an excuse for shooting under 30 percent, Worse according to marc this was the fourth highest offense in pre-season play. And the Knicks made ZERO adjustments ZERO. So if the Knicks didn't make ajdustments, why did we 1: Shoot under 30 percent 2: Play Kyle Korver that long 3: Keep the Sammy and Hunter combo off the floor 4: Didn't run and gun. Clearly if we shot better, if we benched Korver, If we played the Dalembert and Hunter combo and if we ran the ball up and down the floor we would've had a much better chance.


Actually, yes it is a good excuse. Better have them shoot as much as they can now for practice, than when the real season starts.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

The 76ers have the talent to be the 3rd best team in the east. but that's not a given unless Maurice Cheeks gets the starting lineup together.


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> The 76ers have the talent to be the 3rd best team in the east. but that's not a given unless Maurice Cheeks gets the starting lineup together.


I wish you had the talent to compose a decent post and say something useful instead of writing this crap all the time. Please stop talking.


----------



## aNgelo5 (Oct 24, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Bust the season out, I mean do something like 0-82 and get the best player in the draft? Andre Iguodala, Samuel Dalembert, Wllie Green, John Salmons (Remains to be seen) Have improved beyond our imagination. Clearly if we get the top 3rd pick at worse we could get another Young guy, and develop a better Young core. besides I can't see us do much damage with a team that has Kyle Korver shooting 16 shots per game, None the less missing 11 of them


LMAo


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

I can't believe this post got so many replies.


----------

